# [solved] wie installiert man ein script, z.b. enotice

## Yonathan

nabend.

kürzlich fand ich hier im forum folgenden link:

http://gentooexperimental.org/script/repo/list

nach einigem herumsuchen und schauen bin ich zu folgendem gekommen:

http://gentooexperimental.org/script/repo/show/14 und von dortaus weiter zu der homepage des entwicklers eben jenes enotice scripts.

auf der seite des entwicklers kann man verschiedentlichste dinge anschauen und herunterladen.

meine frage ist nun:

wie kann ich das enotice installieren??? es ist kein problem sich den "code" von http://gentooexperimental.org/script/repo/show/14 in einer datei zu speicher, doch

1. wo soll diese enotice datei hin

2. was bekommt sie für eine endung? (ist doch eigentlich egal, oder?)

3. wie installiere ich eben dieses enotice-script, damit ich es auch nutzen kann?

4. muss der ordner, wo die log-files reinkommen, mit irgendwelchen besonderen rechten versehen werden?

5. wie kann ich das installer-script nutzen?

ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ich hier eine antwort erhielte, die mir die eben gestellten fragen beantworten könnte. am wichtigstens ist wohl der ort und das wie.

vielen dank schonmal im voraus.

yona

----------

## Earthwings

1-3) 

```
wget http://gentooexperimental.org/archive/enotice/enotice-0.2.2 -O /usr/local/bin/enotice

chmod +x /usr/local/bin/enotice
```

Das installiert es dir nach /usr/local/bin als enotice.

----------

## Yonathan

das ist ja denkbar einfach O_o

und jetzt kann es einfach ausgeführt werden, indem ich in die konsole: enotice eingebe?

gut.... dieses ist jetzt nichts, was eine ausgabe erzeugt, die man direkt über das programm anschauen kann, aber wenn es sowas hätte, dann könnte man das damit?

yona

----------

## Genone

Sofern das Ding keine zusätzlichen Dateien braucht oder andere Abhängigkeiten hat schon.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Sofern das Ding keine zusätzlichen Dateien braucht oder andere Abhängigkeiten hat schon.

 

... und natürlich auch nur, wenn /usr/local/bin in deinem Pfad steht. Sonst kannst du es nur durch ein /usr/local/bin/enotice starten.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Yonathan

wo kann ich schauen, ob das in meinem pfad steht?

----------

## chrib

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> wo kann ich schauen, ob das in meinem pfad steht?

 

In dem Du Dir z.B. die PATH-Variable mit echo $PATH anschaust.

----------

## Yonathan

und wo steht diese $PATH variable, sodass ich evtl einfluss drauf nehmen kann?

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist eine Umgebungsvariable, also kannst du sie mit 

echo $PATH

oder 

env | grep PATH

oder .... schauen.

Alternativ kannst du mit 

which enotice 

prüfen ob du enotice einfach so starten kannst. Wenn ne Fehlermeldung kommt -> schlecht

----------

## Yonathan

ja. angeschaut habe ich sie.

aber ich will wissen, ob ich die auch irgendwie ändern kann

----------

## pawlak

kannst in deine ~/.bashrc zusätzliche Paths eintragen. Einfach

PATH=$PATH:/neuer/Path

Eintragen, nach erneutem Einloggen wird die übernommen sein. Wenn du es global für alle Benutzer vornehmen willst: Steht in "/etc/profile"

----------

## Yonathan

super.

vielen dank.

----------

## Anarcho

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> kannst in deine ~/.bashrc zusätzliche Paths eintragen. Einfach
> 
> PATH=$PATH:/neuer/Path
> 
> Eintragen, nach erneutem Einloggen wird die übernommen sein. Wenn du es global für alle Benutzer vornehmen willst: Steht in "/etc/profile"

 

Brauchst nicht neueinloggen. Ein 

source ~/.bashrc

reicht auch aus. Allerdings muss man das in jeder offenen Konsole machen.

----------

